# Colt factory magazine?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been looking around for some colt factory magazines for my 9mm 1911.
I keep running into 9mm magazines that don't have the rampant pony stamped on
the bottom. Is this a true factory colt magazine?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I have been looking around for some colt factory magazines for my 9mm 1911.
> I keep running into 9mm magazines that don't have the rampant pony stamped on
> the bottom. Is this a true factory colt magazine?
> 
> View attachment 75601


https://shopwilsoncombat.com/

Budget,

I love your persistence in regards to 1911 Magazines. But Son, you've started numerous threads about 1911 Magazines and in each of those threads many of us give you extremely good advise regarding Wilson Combat Magazines.

Please, take that advise. Buy you a basket of Wilson Combat Mags and be done with it!

Thanks

Your friend,

Slippy! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

JUST TO DRIVE THE POINT HOME. WHAT SLIPPY SAID.:vs_peace:


----------

